# Ruger's bucket list



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Here are a few bucket list things....begging for cookies at TSC, steak cooked by daddy, McDonalds with me the day we got the news.

Not a purebred GSD obviously, but mostly, I think with maybe a dash of lab or whi the heck knows with that coyote tail of his


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

*My regal handsome boy*

My regal boy


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

A day in the life of a pretty pampered pup. Love it! Thanks


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He's beautiful!Enjoy!


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

pretty pup! My boy is named Ruger as well 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ruger is very regal but so cute at the same time. I like his list and everything you are doing.Take care 
Maggi


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A day in the life of a King!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice action shot, jaudlee!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Who's got it better than these guys? That's Ruger on the right and my girl on the left. I did not set this up or help them, they both just happened to find a pillow


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Two pilow pups! Love it.


----------

